# Arctic pro boots/truxedo boat windshield cover/ outboard motor holder



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

North canton stark county
Truxedo boat windshield cover like new uses twice $100
Outboard motor stand new never used $40
Arctic pro boots $80size 13

330/488/5802


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

what size are the arctic pro,s


----------



## Beagler410 (Mar 21, 2020)

from the pic, looks like 13 mens


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

What kinda boat was the truxedo used for and I wonder if it'll fit other models?


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> What kinda boat was the truxedo used for and I wonder if it'll fit other models?


Ranger Reatta. Unit is universal.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Pricing updated.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Boots have been sold.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Please close thread.


----------

